# German Shepherd? or



## WanR (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey guys, I was wondering if you could help me out, I don't know if my dog is full bred or not? she has a white chest, white paws and white under her snout?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I would try for a better pic.


----------



## WanR (Apr 14, 2016)

or this one


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

yep, that's a GSD pup. A little white on the toe or chest is not abnormal.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Good looking pup.


----------

